
Ask HN: How does Uber know I arrived in LAX while I have airplane mode on? - jy1
Uber on my Android phone prompted me to use their service (app created a notification) when I arrived at the LA airport even though I was in airplane mode. How is this possible?
======
Daviey
Android airplane mode doesn't disable GPS (which is receive only), seemingly
unlike iPhone. I'm guessing that the Uber app does some geofencing with hard-
coded coordinates of popular locations, such as airports - to provide
notifications even with cellular/wifi disabled.

------
detaro
GPS still works in airplane mode (technically passively listening to WLAN and
cellular would be possible as well, but I don't think any device does that)

------
kcanini
Related: Does anyone know how to disable these notifications? It happens every
time I fly, and it's becoming annoying.

